# Rohm labs anavar, genuine? Pics in post



## sebo123 (Nov 18, 2010)

I've just received these in the post! I can't find anything else on them, found a few pics on old threads so not sure if maybe they've change the tab design?


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

sebo123 said:


> I've just received these in the post! I can't find anything else on them, found a few pics on old threads so not sure if maybe they've change the tab design?


Apparently these are fake rohm as the original ones have a flip oen lid

However in lab tests these have shown to have anavar in them as the main ingrediant.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Very bad looking fakes. As above though apparantly still anavar.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Who even knows these days, suprised Iif mr rohm himself can keep track of whats real and what isnt.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Very bad looking fakes. As above though apparantly still anavar.


Although how much anavar is anyone's guess. Pity we can't name sites on here, would be good to be able to name and shame sources that are selling this sh1t!!


----------



## sebo123 (Nov 18, 2010)

Brilliant, that's a few quid down the drain! Would be nice to know how much anavar is in them and if there's anything else in them!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

sebo123 said:


> Brilliant, odd quid down the drain! Would be nice to know how much anavar is in them and if there's anything else in them!


Id edit that post mate, can't discuss prices


----------



## Endur0 (Feb 1, 2014)

ROHM have had products tested on Wedinos.org and there's a tri-blend of testosterone, with one of the esters missing, think it's propionate. I won't be touching ROHM whether it's fake or legit!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Endur0 said:


> ROHM have had products tested on Wedinos.org and there's a tri-blend of testosterone, with one of the esters missing, think it's propionate. I won't be touching ROHM whether it's fake or legit!


Was it legit rohm though?!

I've only seen the TTM blend with missing mast and I personally know who sent that in!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Endur0 said:


> ROHM have had products tested on Wedinos.org and there's a tri-blend of testosterone, with one of the esters missing, think it's propionate. I won't be touching ROHM whether it's fake or legit!


Have you found a lab thats been consistantly superior?


----------



## sebo123 (Nov 18, 2010)

Also read some people have had/used these with good results, if anyone's taken these let me know, thanks in advance


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Have you found a lab thats been consistantly superior?


AP 

Just saying...


----------



## Endur0 (Feb 1, 2014)

Big Ste said:


> Was it legit rohm though?!
> 
> I've only seen the TTM blend with missing mast and I personally know who sent that in!


Yeah, that's the one. Masteron? was missing.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Endur0 said:


> Yeah, that's the one. Masteron? was missing.


I know who sent that in and he's not sure if it was legit rohm or not as he wasn't aware of fakes nor did he know how to spot a fake rohm!

I'm by no means saying it wasn't legit but who knows, known fake rohm orals are coming back containing said compound... So there's nowt saying that TTM wasn't a fake with but with test n tren and no mast 

Regardless... It's a mine field


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> I know who sent that in and he's not sure if it was legit rohm or not as he wasn't aware of fakes nor did he know how to spot a fake rohm!
> 
> I'm by no means saying it wasn't legit but who knows, known fake rohm orals are coming back containing said compound... So there's nowt saying that TTM wasn't a fake with but with test n tren and no mast
> 
> Regardless... It's a mine field


ROHM have spent years building up a very good rep. They're one of the best respected and consistant labs out there, I find it very difficult to believe they'd risk that reputation by missing compounds out of blends. Their rep is worth way more to them than any extra money they could make by cutting corners like this and ripping off their customers.


----------



## sebo1991 (Oct 13, 2013)

This is what my guy said when I said I think they may be fakes 'thats rubbish mate everyone thinks they know best but guess what rohm is an underground lab firstly and secondly there are currently 3 companies who all claim to be the real rohm , there not an official pharma company and of all the ones we tried those are the best for results and nobody ever complains having used them , if your more concerned about how they look then no point using gear mate , remember firstly you cant say you got fake gear when there all underground labs anyway and secondly they work and thats what should count , forums really **** me off full of ****s who think they know everything because they did 1 cycle , we have been in this business for years and source quality gear.'

Makes sense i guess?


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Big Ste said:


> AP
> 
> Just saying...


Lol....AP are decent

Have to say Rohm orals are good, if you can find the legit ones


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

sebo1991 said:


> This is what my guy said when I said I think they may be fakes 'thats rubbish mate everyone thinks they know best but guess what rohm is an underground lab firstly and secondly there are currently 3 companies who all claim to be the real rohm , there not an official pharma company and of all the ones we tried those are the best for results and nobody ever complains having used them , if your more concerned about how they look then no point using gear mate , remember firstly you cant say you got fake gear when there all underground labs anyway and secondly they work and thats what should count , forums really **** me off full of ****s who think they know everything because they did 1 cycle , we have been in this business for years and source quality gear.'
> 
> Makes sense i guess?


it may make sense mate, from my experience - there are different types of source's out there, and this one by the sound of it was trying to pursuade you. When one's trying to pursuade or convince you, that tells me something's up.

Was it your first order?


----------



## sebo123 (Nov 18, 2010)

I've read a lot of posts on these particular ones and it seems some people have had good results from them. what are peoples recommendations on taking these and seeing how it goes? Surely if they are not genuine, whoever makes them will want resale so could be the possibility that these are as good or maybe even better then 'genuine' rohm labs?


----------



## Lynchy125 (Jan 29, 2014)

I stay away from rohm labs these days as there are so many fakes. The lid and the hologram=fake.


----------



## jdotwalker (Feb 26, 2014)

Have received these recently, ROHM anavar 50mg. Anyone have any idea if they are legit?

Made in 01-14 end expire 01-18


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sustanation said:


> Apparently these are fake rohm as the original ones have a flip oen lid
> 
> However in lab tests these have shown to have anavar in them as the main ingrediant.


but at what dose? Could be 1% var lol

still, theyre fake and should be bought.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

jdotwalker said:


> View attachment 146935
> 
> 
> Have received these recently, ROHM anavar 50mg. Anyone have any idea if they are legit?
> ...


g2g


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> but at what dose? Could be 1% var lol
> 
> still, theyre fake and should be bought.


I was under the impression that to class as a major ingredient it had to have over 50% in it.... I could be wrong though.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> I know who sent that in and he's not sure if it was legit rohm or not as he wasn't aware of fakes nor did he know how to spot a fake rohm!
> 
> I'm by no means saying it wasn't legit but who knows, known fake rohm orals are coming back containing said compound... So there's nowt saying that TTM wasn't a fake with but with test n tren and no mast
> 
> Regardless... It's a mine field


I was actually told by somebody a few months back that rohm didnt put mast in the ttm, he knew a lab worker apparantly. I didnt believe him.. but i guess he was right lol. Despite this i still regard rohm as a damn good lab and wouldnt hesitate to keep using them.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Lynchy125 said:


> I stay away from rohm labs these days as there are so many fakes. The lid and the hologram=fake.


Why, fakes are easy to spot? Just buy from a legit rohm reseller and you wont have a problem.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> I was actually told by somebody a few months back that rohm didnt put mast in the ttm, he knew a lab worker apparantly. I didnt believe him.. but i guess he was right lol. Despite this i still regard rohm as a damn good lab and wouldnt hesitate to keep using them.


:/


----------



## jonyhunter (Oct 25, 2013)

I used them on my first ever cycle and had some very good results personally.


----------



## Heisenberg. (Feb 27, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> I was actually told by somebody a few months back that rohm didnt put mast in the ttm, he knew a lab worker apparantly. I didnt believe him.. but i guess he was right lol. Despite this i still regard rohm as a damn good lab and wouldnt hesitate to keep using them.


Post makes zero sense.

Why would you regard them as a good lab if they were ripping people off not putting the stated ingredients in?

Although your evidence of this actually occurring does seem spot on...


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sustanation said:


> I was under the impression that to class as a major ingredient it had to have over 50% in it.... I could be wrong though.


ha i dont know buddy, was pulling your leg.

still, wouldnt use them as theyre still fake. Dont deserve to be bought!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Heisenberg. said:


> Post makes zero sense.
> 
> Why would you regard them as a good lab if they were ripping people off not putting the stated ingredients in?
> 
> Although your evidence of this actually occurring does seem spot on...


It makes plenty of sense.

Almost all supermarkets were caught out selling horsemeat as beef. Do you now boycot all supermarkets?


----------



## Heisenberg. (Feb 27, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> It makes plenty of sense.
> 
> Almost all supermarkets were caught out selling horsemeat as beef. Do you now boycot all supermarkets?


Actually it was certain brand names, findus, tesco value etc. I never bought these products, but if I did I certainly would boycott them now.

Your example is most like a source. Supermarkets just stock the products, as do sources. I wouldn't boycott my supermarket, as I wouldn't boycott my source, I know him well and trust him, but he wouldn't knowingly stock crap gear, or stick with labs that produce such gear.

So your post still makes zero sense.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Heisenberg. said:


> Actually it was certain brand names, findus, tesco value etc. I never bought these products, but if I did I certainly would boycott them now.
> 
> Your example is most like a source. Supermarkets just stock the products, as do sources. I wouldn't boycott my supermarket, as I wouldn't boycott my source, I know him well and trust him, but he wouldn't knowingly stock crap gear, or stick with labs that produce such gear.
> 
> So your post still makes zero sense.


Im sorry that you are having difficulty understanding my point lol. Ttm is 1 product out of many, my point is that with a good reputation thats been held for over a decade, i dont think its logical to write off a lab based on 1 product missing a compound.


----------



## Heisenberg. (Feb 27, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Im sorry that you are having difficulty understanding my point lol. Ttm is 1 product out of many, my point is that with a good reputation thats been held for over a decade, i dont think its logical to write off a lab based on 1 product missing a compound.


Fair play, I'm of the opinion that if you have a good reputation you do anything to uphold it, particularly when so many are producing fake copies of your product. Simply 'forgetting' a key ingredient destroys that reputation in my opinion.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Heisenberg. said:


> Fair play, I'm of the opinion that if you have a good reputation you do anything to uphold it, particularly when so many are producing fake copies of your product. Simply 'forgetting' a key ingredient destroys that reputation in my opinion.


The problem being you would struggle to find any lab not cutting corners. Just look at wedinos results. Is there any lab that has 100% spot on products across the board? I doubt it


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

this still going on?! lol


----------



## Heisenberg. (Feb 27, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> The problem being you would struggle to find any lab not cutting corners. Just look at wedinos results. Is there any lab that has 100% spot on products across the board? I doubt it


I imagine all pharma will be 100%, provided its not fake.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Heisenberg. said:


> I imagine all pharma will be 100%, provided its not fake.


 lol but you will struggle to find pharma ttm or tren


----------



## sebo123 (Nov 18, 2010)

seen as this is still quite an active post, can i ask a another question? can you take pre workout while taking anavar bullknox works well for me and was wondering if i could stack this with var?


----------



## xfctrsu (Jul 22, 2013)

I have used these Var 50mg from my source and I can confirm that my results were excellent as too were my training partner's. We first ran these last August and since then have only used these orals as well as their oils, which have blue tops with the R logo on them.

I have read on here about these being fake but from my experience I can say that my results were exactly what should have been expected same true about the sides.

I would recommend these without a doubt


----------



## br1991 (Apr 2, 2014)

iv just recived rohm anavar made 2014 expire 2018, my tabs are blueish colour and re quite small compared to ones I have used in the past any ideas or views?


----------



## dramsik (Oct 17, 2011)

I have received those but seems like Viro Prop is different colour and less in vial. Have used Viro Prop from Rohm last month was good to me just quite a bit of a pain after each injection. I have also attached ANAVAR PHOTOS and Masteron. Anyone can tell if they real or faked ? It is clear Stop, White lead. Anavar is dark solid tablets no logos etc..

Thanks


----------



## wardog (Sep 27, 2014)

are the rohms anavar worth picking up to have for when i want to use them if there good at the moment??


----------

